# Cycle Plus Wool Gloves



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2017)

Last year and the year before Cycling Plus gave away a free pair of woollen gloves with the mag.
As one who can do many hours in the saddle without any sort of glove padding, I love 'em.
The two pairs I have are now starting to wear out.

So, does anyone have a pair that they don't use and are willing to pass on?
Happy to pay postage of course

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Feb 2017)

Sorry - I like my pair.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2017)

You can have my pair, Ian. PM me your address and I will get them in the post to you. It won't be until Tuesday though.

Mine are black. I can't be bothered to wash them for you so you can do that when you get them! 

Don't bother about sending me the postage. Make a contribution to the charity of your choice if you want to.

PS If you use 10 speed chains, I'll put a couple of quick links in as well. I bought a job lot from China and have more than I need.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2017)

Ian - it is now a 2-pairs-for-1-donation offer! 

I had forgotten that C+ gave away a similar pair of gloves the year before. I would never chuck away something like that so I realised that they must be somewhere in the drawers containing my bike stuff. I just found them.

I'll send you both pairs. They need washing, but I'm sure you would have washed them anyway.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Ian - it is now a 2-pairs-for-1-donation offer!
> 
> I had forgotten that C+ gave away a similar pair of gloves the year before. I would never chuck away something like that so I realised that they must be somewhere in the drawers containing my bike stuff. I just found them.
> 
> I'll send you both pairs. They need washing, but I'm sure you would have washed them anyway.




Cheers Colin


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2017)

Gloves turned up today thanks @ColinJ . You're a gent.

Any other CC'ers out there that has some hidden away in a drawer that they are happy to pass on for payment or charity donation. I'll happily take them.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## ColinJ (9 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Gloves turned up today thanks @ColinJ . You're a gent.
> 
> Cheers
> Ian


No problem!

When I came to write the name and address on the envelope, I found my self wondering whether you are Ian R. A. who lives in the UK, Ian R. who is a member of AUK (Audax UK), or your surname is RAUK ... So, I settled for "Ian"!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2017)

ColinJ said:


> No problem!
> 
> When I came to write the name and address on the envelope, I found my self wondering whether you are Ian R. A. who lives in the UK, Ian R. who is a member of AUK (Audax UK), or your surname is RAUK ... So, I settled for "Ian"!




Yep, one of them is right


----------



## mmmmartin (9 Feb 2017)

A quick visit to the delights of eBay will probably produce a load of ex-army woollen gloves for a few quid. Not as cheap as getting them for free, obvs.....


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2017)

@mmmmartin Thanks for stating the bleedin' obvious. Yes if I wanted cheap army gloves I now know where to look. But here's the rub. I want Cycling Plus woollen gloves not army ones.


----------

